
Zerão - kurmouk
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zer%C3%A3o
======
mtmail
Looks like a small town stadium in Brazil. What makes this particular stadium
newsworthy?

~~~
mtmail
ok, found it.

"TIL of "Zero", a soccer stadium in Brazil in which the midfield line is
aligned with the Equator - zero latitude, which makes each team defending one
hemisphere."
[https://www.reddit.com/r/todayilearned/comments/8airs6/til_o...](https://www.reddit.com/r/todayilearned/comments/8airs6/til_of_zero_a_soccer_stadium_in_brazil_in_which/)

